# Radioshack microscope



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 24, 2006)

this thing is crap...I guess it'll do the job, but I cant hold it still!


----------



## KADE (Aug 24, 2006)

haha tabletop kids microscope it is then!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 24, 2006)

brwak off a ps and then try it. I have it and it is hard to do while on the plant, but can be done


----------



## KADE (Aug 24, 2006)

perhaps smoke a big one to calm down... then check?   I'm glad u mentioned the microscope tho.. i was gone away a couple days.. and a couple plants r almost ready to harvest... i wouldn't wanna have them get overripe =)


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2006)

I had one of those, it was alright...but still find my 30X jewlers loupe works best for me and my shakey hands.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 25, 2006)

i got one like that from radio shack too.....so funny, im zoomin over the area pretty fast too, and shaky,,,so what i did was tune it in by holdin a leaf and then when u look at other stuff...look on the move....dont fight it...go with it.......still funny as helll everyone gettin these cheap scopes and we too shaky to use em.....hahaha...and even at its worst its still better than nothing


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 25, 2006)

BongWongDong said:
			
		

> i got one like that from radio shack too.....so funny, im zoomin over the area pretty fast too, and shaky,,,so what i did was tune it in by holdin a leaf and then when u look at other stuff...look on the move....dont fight it...go with it.......still funny as helll everyone gettin these cheap scopes and we too shaky to use em.....hahaha...and even at its worst its still better than nothing



haha true...."dont fight it...go with it......."     too funny.
Id like to score a good loupe as Mutt describes.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2006)

the trichs are pretty much all cloudy..getting very anxious.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi, Ive got a lense off a microscope That works GREAT!  I check my baby girls everyday. And like turkeyneck im sooooooo anxious! I have 3rd generation bag seed growing, 2 short plants and 4 tall ones. had 3 male also that i pulled a little late, so ive got new seed! joy, anyway here's a fat one on me, smoke it up!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 27, 2006)

I hear ya.....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> haha true...."dont fight it...go with it......."  too funny.
> Id like to score a good loupe as Mutt describes.


 
Here is one of many place online.
http://www.ppgift.com/30x_loupes.htm


----------



## KADE (Aug 31, 2006)

I found the radioshack scope a lil difficult at first... i got fed up w/ it... and now i just shove the plant/leave/bud right against the plastic part on the bottom... perfectly clear and adjusted everytime =)


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi ya'll, the eye piece of the old microscope i use is AWSOME! Hell I held it up to my digital hp camera and look what I got!

the last pic is crop from one where i used the lense also.

Peace


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 6, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> haha tabletop kids microscope it is then!


 
Kids microscope is brilliant.  I use a little 60 X pocket scope i bought online from the UK for about 9 UKpounds.  Had it about 4 years now.

And you have to cut off a bud leaf that has got lots of trichomes on to get a clear view.


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 6, 2006)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Hi ya'll, the eye piece of the old microscope i use is AWSOME! Hell I held it up to my digital hp camera and look what I got!
> 
> the last pic is crop from one where i used the lense also.
> 
> Peace


 
Hey, those are brilliant.


----------

